# I feel weird posting this



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

but any issues,questions,etc just pm me

im not going anywhere, and I am the only one to pm or email


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 6, 2012)

No reps?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

no reps

i take care of everything myself


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 6, 2012)

who needs reps when your a God?


----------



## fsoe (Jun 6, 2012)

eta on --- npp and mast


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2012)

Use e-mail for any questions.

Thanks


----------



## malcolm383 (Jun 6, 2012)

You got a pm from me pars.


----------



## teezhay (Jun 6, 2012)

_Any_ issues? Because it burns like a bitch when I pee...


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

yes,any

im here for all issues, whether they be marital,personal,medical,mental,etc

I am a board certified md, and  psychiatrist


----------



## vannesb (Jun 6, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> yes,any
> 
> im here for all issues, whether they be marital,personal,medical,mental,etc
> 
> i am a board certified md, and  psychiatrist



lol


----------



## ddeal1 (Jun 6, 2012)

so pars how bout them redskins lol


----------



## colorado (Jun 6, 2012)

Pars, did you have a list of members that you allowed to be private in your forum? 

If so, would you have any way of still having a private group now that your forum is gone? Maybe contacting us through mass emails.

I REALLY enjoyed your private forum.


----------



## Idra (Jun 6, 2012)

colorado said:


> Pars, did you have a list of members that you allowed to be private in your forum?
> 
> If so, would you have any way of still having a private group now that your forum is gone? Maybe contacting us through mass emails.
> 
> I REALLY enjoyed your private forum.



this.


----------



## Kirk B (Jun 6, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> yes,any
> 
> im here for all issues, whether they be marital,personal,medical,mental,etc
> 
> I am a board certified md, and  psychiatrist


i have bad mental issues bro


----------



## ZEEK18 (Jun 6, 2012)

idra said:


> this.


x2


----------



## ZEEK18 (Jun 6, 2012)

colorado said:


> pars, did you have a list of members that you allowed to be private in your forum?
> 
> If so, would you have any way of still having a private group now that your forum is gone? Maybe contacting us through mass emails.
> 
> I really enjoyed your private forum.



x2


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jun 6, 2012)

colorado said:


> Pars, did you have a list of members that you allowed to be private in your forum?
> 
> If so, would you have any way of still having a private group now that your forum is gone? Maybe contacting us through mass emails.
> 
> I REALLY enjoyed your private forum.



x10


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jun 6, 2012)

You got mail brother.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 6, 2012)

Not for nothing but I email Pars,  he emails back...I pm him, he pms me back ...notice  I'm newbie but ... with No complaints with anything else ..the rest of you (duh) need to CATCH ON and PULL THE TRIGGER!!!!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

im working on things as we speak



colorado said:


> Pars, did you have a list of members that you allowed to be private in your forum?
> 
> If so, would you have any way of still having a private group now that your forum is gone? Maybe contacting us through mass emails.
> 
> I REALLY enjoyed your private forum.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 7, 2012)

I feel like whenever i see a sponsor post anything in a regular forum its like seeing the tupac hologram @ cochella

there goes hologram pars

this no sponsor shit is depressing me


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jun 7, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> I feel like whenever i see a sponsor post anything in a regular forum its like seeing the tupac hologram @ cochellathere goes hologram parsthis no sponsor shit is depressing me


waiting over two months for gear is depressing me! i see where benj took his advice from.. .turn and burn.


----------



## deadred (Jun 7, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> but any issues,questions,etc just pm me
> 
> im not going anywhere, and I am the only one to pm or email



pars, sent you another pm....


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 7, 2012)

dead,ill reply in a lil while after i eat


----------



## Carverelli (Jun 7, 2012)

Pars.... Pm sent. I'm anxious to hear back from you with positive news


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 8, 2012)

Pars  how are things on your side of the street?


----------



## easymoneymike (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to see you'll still be around now that the drama is gone.


----------



## skyyman (Jun 8, 2012)

pars just pm you...


----------



## hypno (Jun 8, 2012)

WOW. I don't know you dude but you _should _feel weird for posting that. You are weird. Taking care of costumers yourself. What the hell is this world coming to? Businessmen taking care of business. Wonders never cease.

If you are not careful other business's will start doing this as well. We all know what that will lead to don't we? Better business? Oh nooooooo


----------



## deadred (Jun 8, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> dead,ill reply in a lil while after i eat



no problem - I got it, reply sent.

thx


----------



## deadred (Jun 10, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> dead,ill reply in a lil while after i eat



pars, I've been trying to get in touch with you for a while now - PM's and email both sent.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Use e-mail for any questions.
> 
> Thanks


Cawk pics please... Via email if you like


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 10, 2012)

pinned 1g of pars gear last night (not kidding)


shit is so smooth dont even have any pip


----------



## brazey (Jun 10, 2012)

Pars, glad to see you still around & business as usual.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 10, 2012)

i goit them

havent replied,but got it



deadred said:


> pars, I've been trying to get in touch with you for a while now - PM's and email both sent.


----------



## T rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Pars response to your e mail today also pm.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 10, 2012)

Pars I woke up this morning and I have a soggy cornflake on my cock... It itches and burns.. Do you think it's the super dmz I'm taking??


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 10, 2012)

))))))



i dnt know why,but my body can not take heavy carb meals

had a big one few hours ago,no sugar btw

literally made me pass out.


----------



## deadred (Jun 12, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> but any issues,questions,etc just pm me
> 
> im not going anywhere, and I am the only one to pm or email



pars, i'm still waiting on a reply.  Don't you think this has gone on long enough, I do, I'm tired of thinking about it....


----------



## fireman23 (Jun 15, 2012)

deadred said:


> pars, i'm still waiting on a reply.  Don't you think this has gone on long enough, I do, I'm tired of thinking about it....



^^^ this you're not alone my man. Pars has undread mail and pms somewheres. I'm assuming its unread since I've gotten 0 response....  :beer:


----------



## Maniac2k (Jun 15, 2012)

I pmed him on 6/09 and got a response on 6/10.  I havent sent him any money,  and you did.   Take it for what its worth.


----------



## adamryi (Jun 15, 2012)

Not going to lie here, been waiting months


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 15, 2012)

TD! Going to be nice to get to finish my DVDs now that I have the last one. Complete and g2g


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 15, 2012)

adam, im not going to lie either

i received an email from u that said u were short around 1 bottle of creatine

ur post  sure sounds as if i scammed u

but thanks for not lying and keeping it real,appreciated


----------



## adamryi (Jun 15, 2012)

didnt want to go into details, just a little upset then when I PM i never get a reply on a status or anything. I feel ive waited long enough


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 15, 2012)

i dont answer too many pms now,especially with board changes

im still here on the board,but mainly to give everyone peace of mind. that's the only reason

i usually direct everyone to em me  for anything


----------



## fireman23 (Jun 15, 2012)

Can you confirm youve received my emails bro?




parsifal09 said:


> i dont answer too many pms now,especially with board changes
> 
> im still here on the board,but mainly to give everyone peace of mind. that's the only reason
> 
> i usually direct everyone to em me  for anything


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 15, 2012)

no,lol

because i sent u pm few hours ago, im not sure which em u are

its not ur boardname though


pm me


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 15, 2012)

hey pars i was wondering when those last containers of creatine ethyl ester are gonna show up?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 15, 2012)

i think  ,hmmmm


im not sure i can post that. 

but protein powder and that new creatine blend  should not be long

its whey/casein mix fyi.


----------



## fireman23 (Jun 15, 2012)

*here we goes*

u have pm....

i do include IM name in all my emails fyi 




parsifal09 said:


> no,lol
> 
> because i sent u pm few hours ago, im not sure which em u are
> 
> ...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 15, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> i think  ,hmmmm
> 
> 
> im not sure i can post that.
> ...



im referring to the creatine that im still owed


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jun 15, 2012)

Pars that casein from orders from jun 1 
on its way yet? I have nothing to eat before bed


----------



## deadred (Jun 16, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> i dont answer too many pms now,especially with board changes
> 
> im still here on the board,but mainly to give everyone peace of mind. that's the only reason
> 
> i usually direct everyone to em me  for anything



No reply to my emails - or PM's pars.  I sent you an email on the 8th of June with the complete text of PM's from our ongoing (since February) issue.


----------



## Carverelli (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for finally coming through for me pars. Can't wait to give if a run


----------



## persianprince23 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Tris10 (Jun 19, 2012)

I sent an order email this morning.. are you not accepting orders, pars?


----------



## malcolm383 (Jun 19, 2012)

9+ weeks and im waiting on my order...whats going on pars? please reply to my emails or pms


----------



## deadred (Jun 21, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> 9+ weeks and im waiting on my order...whats going on pars? please reply to my emails or pms



I feel ya man, I've been trying to get something hammered out since February.


----------



## malcolm383 (Jun 21, 2012)

Me too man. Word is tomorrow for me. I'll let you know what happens


----------



## malcolm383 (Jun 22, 2012)

So far so good. First pack showed up. Just waiting on the rest.


----------



## GSracer (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice to see a TD


----------



## deadred (Jun 22, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> So far so good. First pack showed up. Just waiting on the rest.


'

Right on man.  Hopefully you get "the rest" quicker than me.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 22, 2012)

id reply with more detail, but cant because of new board rules

i'll fix  the communication issue people r having now

will be having a new creatine site and forum just for my protein and egg whites



malcolm383 said:


> So far so good. First pack showed up. Just waiting on the rest.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 22, 2012)

accepting dirty sock orders,

but purposely limiting volume until the weekend is done




Tris10 said:


> I sent an order email this morning.. are you not accepting orders, pars?


----------



## deadred (Jun 22, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> id reply with more detail, but cant because of new board rules
> 
> i'll fix  the communication issue people r having now
> 
> will be having a new creatine site and forum just for my protein and egg whites



Another PM sent pars...


----------



## buddyrocks (Jun 22, 2012)

How long are last weeks orders going to take for you to get out. Mine was just last week sometime so not complaining but would like to know if u could email me back? I would just like to know when I may get a surprise.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 22, 2012)

cant answer these here

ill have something for  guys within days



buddyrocks said:


> How long are last weeks orders going to take for you to get out. Mine was just last week sometime so not complaining but would like to know if u could email me back? I would just like to know when I may get a surprise.


----------



## buddyrocks (Jun 22, 2012)

I would like to say Pars has been great at responding to my questions.


----------



## deadred (Jun 23, 2012)

buddyrocks said:


> I would like to say Pars has been great at responding to my questions.



I would like to say, initially at least, pars was great responding to questions/concerns about [dirty sock] shortage, however responding is one thing, actually doing what one says they'll do is another.


----------



## bb151515 (Jun 23, 2012)

Received my order of chicken mcnuggets from pars. I need some more to complete my happy meal. Thanks.


----------



## persianprince23 (Jun 23, 2012)

i want my happy meal


----------



## malcolm383 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good to hear bro. Enjoy it


----------



## GSracer (Jun 23, 2012)

Pars, you have email, bro.


----------



## buddyrocks (Jun 23, 2012)

Pars I sent you an email. Also, any update on when site will be up?


----------



## buddyrocks (Jun 23, 2012)

Roughly how long was your wait for that fast food?



bb151515 said:


> Received my order of chicken mcnuggets from pars. I need some more to complete my happy meal. Thanks.


----------



## buddyrocks (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the update pars.


----------



## fireman23 (Jun 26, 2012)

pars delivered. hang in ther


----------



## malcolm383 (Jun 26, 2012)

Pars you have pms from me.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 26, 2012)

so when can i expect that last $600 in gear


----------



## malcolm383 (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone heard from pars lately? I'm still waiting on the rest of my order.


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 27, 2012)

saw in another thread that he wasn't going to be on IML much anymore..  better off emailing him


----------



## deadred (Jun 28, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> saw in another thread that he wasn't going to be on IML much anymore..  better off emailing him



Where's he lurking nowadays?


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jul 1, 2012)

Been 2 weeks since order but now a week since any replies to email. It's my 4th order To him so I have faith but losing it quickly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSracer (Jul 2, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> Been 2 weeks since order but now a week since any replies to email. It's my 4th order To him so I have faith but losing it quickly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wouldn't be concerned at all about 2 weeks?  Some have been waiting much much longer than that...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

guys consider whatever you bought from pars a loss. 


he's not going to come through, no one should order from him anymore. He owes me 600 in stuff for over 2 months and has stopped replying to my emails


----------



## Tris10 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wouldn't that be a reason to be concerned tho.. that wouldn't make me feel better lol


----------



## Tris10 (Jul 2, 2012)

He replied to an order email lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> He replied to an order email lol



see how many emails he responds to after you send him your money


----------



## Tris10 (Jul 2, 2012)

No no lol I didn't order shit! L7 was doing the same shit. Only replying to orders, telling who/where to send $ lol I wouldn't order anything knowing how many ppl are waiting months


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

where is that fucking faggot hiding these days? he gave me so much shit for wondering where my gear was


ima do my best to blow up his set wherever he is


----------



## parsifal09 (Jul 2, 2012)

u have got to be joking


hmm, ok,let;s do this


u never contacted me directly,until today,fact

u received over 90% of ur order a while ago,fact

ur remaining order was sent last week. u tell me today its an old address

of course i have only the order info u sent in my email

u supposedly sent another addy ion my imf inbox over 2 months ago, but i dnt save those, nor do i remember every pm i get, as i get hundreds a week,and have to delete messages

now listen, im tired of u and ur shit.   ur a fucking idiot for posting this,as it forces me to reveal details that shouldnt be posted in public, but of course u dont think ever

btw, if ur threatening me, i suggest u calm down, as this wont end the way u want it to







Standard Donkey said:


> where is that fucking faggot hiding these days? he gave me so much shit for wondering where my gear was
> 
> 
> ima do my best to blow up his set wherever he is


----------



## parsifal09 (Jul 2, 2012)

and ur order is now complete, so u know

u could possibly be right that it was sent to an old addy, though since u communicated by messengers,it would be hard for me to know.but after this shit,threatening me,etc. ur order is complete,regardless









Standard Donkey said:


> where is that fucking faggot hiding these days? he gave me so much shit for wondering where my gear was
> 
> 
> ima do my best to blow up his set wherever he is


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 2, 2012)

I have been waiting patiently how about me.....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> u have got to be joking
> 
> 
> hmm, ok,let;s do this
> ...



that's better (pars expects me to believe that he sent 80% to the correct address, and then the other 20% to the incorrect address)

he also expects me to believe that he saved my old address, but not my new one..


so many holes in his story.. obvious scam is obvious


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> and ur order is now complete, so u know
> 
> u could possibly be right that it was sent to an old addy, though since u communicated by messengers,it would be hard for me to know.but after this shit,threatening me,etc. ur order is complete,regardless



there you have it folks, straight from the horses mouth. I paid pars top dollar to perform over two months ago, and now he is voluntarily refusing to perform.


im out $600 dollars now.. been a bad month.. first lucky7 now this


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuut only he knows for sure whether he sent a package or not.. maybe he didnt scam me.. maybe he did? im sure its obvious why i think he did tho, and everyone else can decide for themselves


it sucks that im out $600, but that's just how things go sometimes. the fact of the matter is, (and he cannot deny this) if pars were more on top of the ball, especially in getting orders out when he said he would.. he would not have lost my address (assuming he did) and this would not have happened. I did everything right, everything i was told to do, in exactly the way i was told to do it



oh well, live and learn.. to be perfectly honest i was basically counting a loss as soon as i finished sending the payments, a part of me knew that i wasnt going to get everything i paid for. im not disappointed, nor am i surprised. 

im just glad i didnt lose out on more


----------



## GSracer (Jul 2, 2012)

SD, sorry to hear this. I've been waiting just as long,  and while I am not happy about that at all, and concerned about receiving, I actually do think Pars will make it right. He has responded relatively regularly, and even offered me my money back   Granted I like to give people  the benefit of the doubt, but I will be shocked if he scams me. I'll let you guys know what transpires.....


----------



## persianprince23 (Jul 2, 2012)

jus received my order on friday that was about 4 weeks old, i agree pars should not pitch a t/a time he cant deliver, he has come through eventually and the gear is on point so i am sure pars will make everything right


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 2, 2012)

after waiting 3 weeks I was told mine was not even made yet

if your only job is to make and sell whey protein then do just that.

don't take my cash when u have no stock and string me along with empty promises like u should get this past sat or today and nothing.

27 days today.

refund I don't want the product and no longer trust or have any respect for you pars.

and fuck this board it sucks ass

letting L7 rip everyone off to the tune of about 20k

fuck you!!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

GSracer said:


> SD, sorry to hear this. I've been waiting just as long,  and while I am not happy about that at all, and concerned about receiving, I actually do think Pars will make it right. He has responded relatively regularly, and even offered me my money back   Granted I like to give people  the benefit of the doubt, but I will be shocked if he scams me. I'll let you guys know what transpires.....



well pars himself said that he will most certainly *not *come through for me, despite my following his instructions to a T. Instead of double-checking with me regarding my address, he apparently decided to ship my package into oblivion..something about that guy just never made sense to me. oh well


I sincerely hope that he comes through for you guys tho


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 2, 2012)

No source discussion.

Thread closed.


----------

